

Respect the community – your own, and others’ - vgnet
http://blog.stackoverflow.com/2012/03/respect-the-community-your-own-and-others/

======
cowkingdeluxe
Stack Programming is the worst at Scope Gerrymandering. They go to some pretty
insane lengths to keep stuff "on topic".

